# Base Color



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello guys. It's been almost 40 yrs since I ventured into the world of model trains; but, here I go again. I've got my table built 6.5 x 12 ft. and purchased most of the fastrack that I'm going to need. My layout is a bit ambitious, but I've been a model builder my entire life, so I think I'll be up to the task. My first question here is, what is the best color to paint your cork topping to make it a base for all future landscaping? My buddy painted his green; but, I was thinking more of an earth tone so grass could be added later, along with other colors as needed. 
I don't know if this is the proper forum to ask this question; but, since I was just here to introduce myself, I thought some of you guys might have an idea on the topic and let me know what has worked best for you.
For the last 25 years, I've been into large scale radio controlled aircraft and still have a few contest winning models, so I'm looking forward to applying some of these same acquired skills to model railroading.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum! 
What scale are you modeling?
Awesome Plane!  :thumbsup: I have done almost every hobby but RC planes. 
Great group of guys here. If you need help just ask. I have learned a ton from these guys here. 
Earthtones like Flat tan or light brown looks like dirt where landscape might miss. I painted mine a dark brown and I don't like it. Too dark now I am fighting trying to tone it down and break it up with some other colors.
My links below have tons of pics of my layout. Its almost done so time to start over!  ...... CP ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

FP,

Beautiful looking Corsair. Must be a blast to fly that baby.

As for ground cover base paint ... I'd suggest any earth tone color or perhaps mix of earth tones ... greens, some browns, etc. Look at the field in your photo above ... the "green" grass actually has several shades of green, brown, some yellow, even some gray.

In the end, and depending upon your plan for landscaping, much (if not all) of the base will be covered.

You say "cork topping". Are you using cork for the full layout, or just in way of the track path / ballast? Do you intend to build up / down the layout height / topography? That's probably the more fundamental question in the early planning stages than the base paint color, perhaps.

Enjoy the ride!

TJ


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

I've applied a cork topping 1/4" over my whole board (6.5x12ft.) Now I'm about to paint it a base color, just to seal the cork topping and give me a base on which to work. The layout will eventually have couple of grade crossings with elevated track. I've got a 1/4" plywood base under the cork which I can cookie cut and gradually lift to make inclines and declines for my track base. There are a couple of places that I will have bridges crossing over a rail yard and part of a lake I intend to cut into the board. All in good time, though, right now I'm just getting some track down with a basic oval and will build off of that from the layout that I drew up.
Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll keep you posted on my progress.
Almost forgot to answer your question. I'm doing an O gauge layout using Lionel Fastrack. Man, that stuff isn't cheap!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the reason I'm using tubular track. Wait until you price the Fastrack switches!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OK here is a twist for you Prime the whole surface in a simple flat earth tone then where there will be rail you can use krylon stone paint, that would look Incredible!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

fighterpilot,
Welcome to the forum! You're gonna love the guys here and all the help they cheerfully provide :thumbsup:.
I would give my left --- to own that Corsair! That, along with the F4 Phantom, are my two favorite warbirds of all-time. My uncle was a mechanic on a carrier in WWII and wrenched on Corsairs. His stories were beauties!
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## trainsrfun (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome back to a fun hobby. I would recommend going with the lighter brown or tan paint.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great Corsair, my brother is big time into model planes, he's gone to the onboard TV and the space goggles, looks pretty silly flying with his blinders on.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow Fighterpilot that is one sweet Corsair! I take it you are ex- Airforce:thumbsup:...Navy here:thumbsup::thumbsup: We have a model air squadron that flies out at an abandoned cherry orchard/corn field and they fly choppers,two guys have some Huey's but the best is Retired Dr. Franz Uerchel who thats right...flies his Stuka and ME-109 scaring the crap out of the neighbors cows. They have a fly in around the EAA in Oshkosh in July/August and its a hoot. We also have a mini fly-in at the cherryland airport with a squadron of T-6 Texan Training planes(Navy of course):laugh: They also usually get a B-24 Mitchell(how did they get that thing off the ground with a full payload: See "Into the Blue", a B-17G Silver Bird and my favorite WWII plane Navy SBD Dauntless Dive Bomber. About 10 years ago we had 2 P-47 Thunderbolts do a low level over The old Sturgeon Bay Bridge at 10am in the morning and I can still hear those engines roaring in my ears...impressive.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

*Train table*

Here is my first attempt at model railroading in 40 years. It's been a challenge and I'm learning fast. It's my first attempt at a raising grade and an overlapping loop. Track was all put together, traced on board, then removed and board cut 3/4" outside track tracing. All cutting has been done and I started elevating today. Engine pulls over grade adequately, natrually I had to try it as soon as I could... I'll elevate on the other side of the bridge tomorrow and carry it around to the other side of the board.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like your the kind of guy that just jumps in with both feet and hopes there is a bottom! A lot like me! I like your layout, It looks like it's going to be extremely smooth running when your done setting the track!:thumbsup:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea I like it a lot too!  My kinda layout! A little overgrown! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nothing like me, I've been planning it for months, but I'm going to start one of these days. 

Your layout is looking good, looks like you're buying everything new to build it, nice and shiny.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

fighterpilot,
Love your layout :thumbsup: It looks VERY familiar :laugh: :laugh:
Can't wait to see more 
Bob


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

Raleets, what do you mean it looks very familiar? I thought I was being original.
If my layout looks familiar, it's only because I took about a month to reinvent the wheel. Can't tell you how long I looked at books, layouts on line, and hours with pencil and tablet. What I came up with was dictated by what I wanted to do and that is run two trains at one time, not have to worry about Command control or Legacy system to do that, and a cross over so that the train doesn't appear to just run in a circle of oval. What I came up with was a figure 8 with a double loop and crossover in the middle and on one end and two overlapping reversing loops. It looks complicated when you look at all that track but it's two rather simple layouts entwined together..Yep, you guys nailed it. Buying most everything new. I do have a few things coming in from e-bay, but they haven't arrived yet. Now if you have some 2nd hand stuff that you want to let go, cheap, just let me know. 

Now I've got to get another bridge installed and raise the rest of my elevations. I'll keep you posted with additional pictures when I make more progress.

Sean, you're right, won't get done by just staring at it. Got to get hands dirty and not be afraid to make a mistake. That you can always fix..just don't keep making the same one over and over again.

Later guys,
Bill


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

fighterpilot,
Bill.....whoa!.....please don't get excited ....my comment was made in a positive way and there was absolutely no other intent 
The reason I stated your layout looked VERY familiar is because my layout also features a double outer loop with a figure-8 in the center, including a trestle bridge crossover. My layout, however, is not nearly as complex as yours. I'm running three seperate trains, on three seperate rails, controlled by three seperate transformers.
You can check it out on the HO forum under "It's finally picture time!"
I'm looking forward to watching your layout develope. It's certainly off to a terrific start :thumbsup: 
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Fighterpilot,Looking good with the layout and may I say thats a nice looking P-51 mustang you have there...what plane is in the back ground a P-47 thunderbolt can't tell? Anyway keep up the good work and post your progress!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Fighterpilot,Looking good with the layout and may I say thats a nice looking P-51 mustang you have there...what plane is in the back ground a P-47 thunderbolt can't tell? Anyway keep up the good work and post your progress!:thumbsup:


P-51? That's a Corsair, nothing like the P-51.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

GRJ,
Second set of pics, look on the ceiling! I'm not a plane expert but I do belive thats a mustang in silver?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, I didn't look at the links, just the picture in the thread.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

Bob, hope you didn't take offense. I was wasn't upset at all about your comment. I've never seen pictures of your layout, so I don't know how similar ours are. What do they say about great minds.. LOL!!! I appreciate all of you guy's comments and am here to make friends, not alieanate anyone. Sorry. I just stated a fact that I thought I was fairly original with my layout. I know there is only so much you can do on a table top with a bunch of straight and curved track; but, I pondered long and hard on how to make it all fit on my 6.5 x 12' board. and have two trains run at the same time on different loops without looking like two ovals, one inside the other. I'm glad you like it.
The planes hanging from the ceiling are Alfa Models foam electric airplanes. One is a P-51, another is a Nakijima Kate, and the other one that you can just see the nose of is an F4U Corsair, just like the one in the picture I started this thread with, only a lot smaller.
Later,
Bill


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Oh, I didn't look at the links, just the picture in the thread.


Hey Fighterpilot ,Thanks for the clarification on the aircraft and Gunner its okay to get confused every now and then at our ages!:laugh: It just happens!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Bill,
Nah, my skin is thick as a gator, so I wasn't offended but I thought YOU were!
I found it rather cool that someone came up with a layout so similar to mine.
Yours, like I said, is MUCH more complex what with all the turnouts, etc., etc. :thumbsup: Mine is about as basic as it gets, but I have the trains running in opposite directions on the outer loops, so when all three are running simultaneously (which is how I normally operate) it gets rather interesting.
In fact, my son-in-law said he was getting dizzy from watching them. (could have been alcohol related )
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

fighterpilot,
Love your aircraft :thumbsup:. During my working days with Motorola Communications I spent lots of time on Air Force and ANG bases in Michigan and Indiana. Got to see a lot of neat warbirds up close and personal. Even flew the flight simulators for the Phantom F4 and Corsair SLUF (short little ugly fella).
If you're at all curious about why I said our layouts were similar, please visit "It's finally picture time!" in the HO section. It's about two weeks old right now.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fighterpilot,

Great first-steps progress! In the "familiar" department, I have a similar "folded figure 8 layout" on my little HO setup, except without the additional out loop. It's a nice setup for fun/simple DC, in my opinion ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1904&catid=member&imageuser=2267

Keep us posted on your progress!

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The color of the soil is going to depend alot on where you want your layout located. Here in the PNW soil is usually a dark brown, In Pensacola it was pretty much red, mid west and in the desert areas of this country it is tan, you get into the apalacian mountains were coal is rich and the soil is just about black. So really where are you wanting your trains to be? If you are just looking for a generic location then a medium flat brown will work for the base and then the grass on top will make it look more real.

Massey


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess I just ended up with a plain old mud brown base that I can add colot to and/or grass as the layout progresses. Right now, I'm still trying to get track layed down with overhead trestles being made out of 1x4' pine. Once this is done, I'll solve the problems I've created with making a tunnel on the far left end and closing in under the tracks with screen and drywall quickset or something similar. This was not meant to be done in a day. Creation of my "train planet" may take longer than the 7 days of genesis.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't forget the day of rest!


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

*Progress and instant gratification*

Haven't had too many days of rest but have been working steady on the layout. I got all the track layed down and some landscaping done on one corner, just to experiment on how to do it and get some instant gratification after doing all the labor work. 
Here are a few pictures of my progress.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Bill,
Lookin' good! :appl::appl:
It's obvious you've been busy and having fun. 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks great, I like the how the base of the ramps turned out.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, it's been about as much fun as I thought it would be. Just as when I was heavily involved with my model airplanes, I find myself working on the layout, looking up at the clock and realizing, "crap, it's 1 o-clock in the morning. Got to get to bed!!"
I just had to do the one corner to get some instant gratification because I was getting weary of the laborer work on filling under the raised track. You can only have so much fun rolling up newspaper and stuffing it under your raised track. Gratification done, it's time to get back to rolling newspaper..
Later guys,
Bill


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Bill,
In retrospect, I think assembling all the buildings on my layout was the most FUN. Wiring them with lights and running all the wires was the most WORK.
And creating realistic looking trees was the most CHALLENGING. Laying awake half the night trying to plot my next move was the most FRUSTRATING.
All in all, it's been an absolute BLAST. :lol_hitting:
Bob


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL!! You covered the whole gamit of emotions there, my friend, and it's why we do what we do!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

FP,

Looking GREAT! Very detailed and _fast_ progress!

TJ


----------

